# Zopo zp950?



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

My girlfriend wants to get this device and use it on net10.
Anything I should be wary of? 
Any information would be greatly appreciated. I'm struggling to find anything about it.

http://www.antelife.com/zopo-zp950-phablet-big-5-7-inch-hd-screen-1280-720-android4-1-jelly-bean-wifi-3g-gps-smart-phone.html


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Radios:
Dual sim dual standby, WCDMAGSM+GSM2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz3G: WCDMA HSPDA 850/2100 MHzNetwork speeds: HSDPA 7.2Mbps, HSUPA 5.76MbpsData Technlogy: GPRS、HSDPA、HSUPA


----------

